# Turning grey water into beer



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

California brewery making drought friendly craft beer from waste water - Fox News
https://apple.news/ABXnp0ArhRfm-kYnXqIgf9g


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

yeah....NOT.....the biggest issue with grey water is the amount of pharmaceuticals that end up in it, as the technology for removing them is not present in the treatment plants ..why not send all the treated grey water to the farmers that need it to grow crops?? I dont see grey water beer going anywhere fast..and who hasnt pissed in the shower and into the grey water it goes...LOL


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

My brother lives in HMB. This morning, when I see him, I'll ask him if he can bring me a pint.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

How about grey water stations for plumbers to fill up jetters. 

I can retire with this idea.


----------



## quickplumb (May 27, 2016)

wharfrat said:


> How about grey water stations for plumbers to fill up jetters.
> 
> I can retire with this idea.


Good idea :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a couple of friends who live in Half Moon Bay who I'm sending this to. Gonna ask for some feed back.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

That's gross , im out 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

quickplumb said:


> Good idea :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Posting an intro is a good idea too!!


----------



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

Thats the grosses thing I have ever heard!!! Have you ever worked on a gray water tank?
The only place that stuff should go is in the back of a W/C!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sure, why not? Bottle it up and label it, "Grey Stout" or "Autumn Ale" and ship it to bars; they can serve it up when people are piss drunk.....:drink:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Reviving a dead one here. But this is really gnarly like the amount of bacteria in grey water ugh its like oh why dont we use grease interceptor waste to make make- up... i know it mosturizes real well


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I mis-read the title, I thought it said turning beer into grey water!






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I was going to start my own line of beer...." kidney filtered" fresh from the tap....plenty of head on any fill up...


----------

